# Transmission issues...gear vendors overdrive



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So I'm about to aquire a 1992 Ford F-Superduty, which as far as my research has told me, is basically a F-350 with a bit more suspension and lower gears. Anyways, it is a 7.3 IDI with a banks turbo, 5 speed transmission. 

What I'm told is that it will not go into reverse, and apparently they think it has something to do with an aftermarket "gear vendors" overdrive. 

That doesn't really make much sense to me....how could an aftermarket overdrive mess with reverse? Says it goes forward with no issues, just no reverse....anyone got any suggestions as to what to check on it? 

If it is a problem with the aftermarket OD, can you just pull out the aftermarket stuff and make the problem go away?

Any insight here? I'm lost, not a tranny guy


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Most GV's I've seen are divorced, can be replaced by lengthening the driveshaft, or finding one that works...

Gear vendors have an clutch or band in them, and reverse commonly burns out. They are real sturdy for forward travel, but I wouldn't run one in a plow truck, reverse with load eats them up quick.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So what your saying is it's probably an entirely different transmission from stock? I didn't understand how they could essentially add another gear to an existing tranny. Also, it's not doing much plowing. Might do some roads with it at some point, but no lots for this truck. I'm looking at it for either pulling a bobcat around with, or sanding with. 

Can I replace just the reverse side, or do I need to do a full rebuild?


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

A gear vendor is an auxiliary overdrive... They either bolt to the transmission/transfercase, or are divorced... The bolt-on style may reuse the yoke off the original transmission/transfer case. The divorced style just have small driveshaft between the transmission and the gear vendor.

If you aren't looking to plow with it, I'd consider pulling the vendor and rebuilding it, they are pretty simple units.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Sprag-O;1896058 said:


> A gear vendor is an auxiliary overdrive... They either bolt to the transmission/transfercase, or are divorced... The bolt-on style may reuse the yoke off the original transmission/transfer case. The divorced style just have small driveshaft between the transmission and the gear vendor.
> 
> If you aren't looking to plow with it, I'd consider pulling the vendor and rebuilding it, they are pretty simple units.


Interesting....I'll have to really research this. I definately don't want a 4 speed transmission, so if I can rebuild it, I'd like to do that. So how does the GV unit affect the reverse gear?


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.barthmobile.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3631087061/m/757108842

Some info that may pertain.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

I have I. On my 460 5speed plow truck and have never had a problem in 5 yes. I do know that the 5speed ford trannys do have a problem of loosing the reverse gear a lot though.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

wahlturfcare;1899214 said:


> I have I. On my 460 5speed plow truck and have never had a problem in 5 yes. I do know that the 5speed ford trannys do have a problem of loosing the reverse gear a lot though.


Which 5 speed?

M5R2, ZF 542 or 547? Gear vendors have separate clutches etc for reverse... If Reverse in a manual went, you'd have to have some torn up teeth in there.


----------

